# Is eggcrate necessary when adding Texas Holey Rock?



## er5reni (Jun 13, 2008)

Is eggcrate necessary when adding Texas Holey Rock to an aquarium and where is the best and/or cheapest place to get the eggcrate?

Thank You,

Eric


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

When using any rocks eggcrate is an amazing safety measure. When using rocks that could turn fall and crack the bottom of your tank its a worth while insurance policy. African Cichlids especially enjoy digging and moving their substrate around, when they do this they can cause they rocks to become unstable. If you already have an established tank, take the hour or so and cut the eggcrate, and lay it down.

Remember, its under the lighting section at Home Dumpster.


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I actually found it in the dropped ceiling section (ceiling tiles) section at both lowes and home depot. I looked around the lighting section for 20mins and asked several employees who all looked really confused at the question. :lol: HTH

Khris


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Eggcrate is never truly "necessary"... I have plenty of tanks that have a lot of heavy rock in it with no egg crate...

But egg crate does remove a protion of the risk of using heavy rocks... and the heavier the rocks are the higher the risk (and Tx holey rock is quite light)...

It's a personally choice to use it or not... I have it in about half my tanks...


----------

